# Tips feature added to app



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Who would like a tip feature added to the PAX app.

I would


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

I would prefer to get it cash in hand.


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

CBear said:


> I would prefer to get it cash in hand.


What cash in hand ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

I had one go to give me a $50 the other night but then realised she had used it, so gave me a $ 10 instead apologetically


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

CBear said:


> I had one go to give me a $50 the other night but then realised she had used it, so gave me a $ 10 instead apologetically


See if the app had the feature you would be $40 richer


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

Minus the uber commission, minus gst, minus income tax. Sure for that ride maybe ahead, but for others no.


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

CBear said:


> Minus the uber commission, minus gst, minus income tax. Sure for that ride maybe ahead, but for others no.


Cafe staff don't pay tax on their tips.


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

Cafe staff don't get their tips paid in an invoice


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

CBear said:


> I would prefer to get it cash in hand.


Cash in hand would be nice . . . . .
I think the tips would be like

I think you should have pulled up to let me in you car when I ran out on the road in front of you to make your job easier

I think you should always be on the correct side of the road when you arrive to pick up a passenger regardless of the location

I think you need to exceed the speed limits to get me there on time

I think you need bigger speakers so we can realy hear our tunes

No bugger it I don't want tips on the App . . . .


----------

